

Facebook disabling notes RSS auto-importing - tomkarlo

Getting this message on my Facebook page today. I have a personal blog that I've linked to auto-post to Facebook using their "Notes" RSS import.<p>"Changes to How You Share Content in Notes"<p>"You currently automatically import content from your website or blog into your Facebook notes. Starting November 22nd, this feature will no longer be available, although you'll still be able to write individual notes. The best way to share content from your website is to post links on your timeline. Learn more about notes."
======
tantalor
Some solutions from [http://www.thewatchmakerproject.com/post/facebook-to-
stop-rs...](http://www.thewatchmakerproject.com/post/facebook-to-stop-rss-
blog-import-to-notes-from-november-22/)

Ping.fm <http://ping.fm/>

My Blog Posts <http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=234713335398>

